# Gold Coast



## dgame (Dec 9, 2010)

Wanted to know if it's easy or difficult to find work in the Gold Coast. I'm in the Digital Advertising industry, specialize in Social Media. I plan on moving to Australia for one year so finding a job in my field isn't necessary but preferred. If someone can help me out by letting me know what jobs are available in the Gold Coast and where Social Media jobs would be available, I would appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Gold Coast is a large area and may refer to many locations. People often mean Surfers Paradise by that and the answer is - no, Surfers Paradise is a typical tourist venue. Retail, hospitality jobs are among the most popular ones. If you are after different type of work you should rather look up towards places like Nerang or Labrador which are more industrialized or maybe even Brisbane.


----------

